
Financial Threat Group Malware Targets Volume Boot Record - Deinos
http://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-research/2015/12/fin1-targets-boot-record.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10691613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10691613)
is related.

